# The Inking Room: For All Artists!



## peterandcompany (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi, folks!

My name's Jonathan Ponikvar, and I'm a published comic artist (_Peter and Company_ and soon _The Chronicles of Ademar_) with a degree in comic art from SCAD. I am also the founder and administrator for an online art critique forum called The Inking Room. It's a site dedicated to re-creating an art classroom environment in the form of an online community. Spending eight years learning comic techniques and traditional art methods left me with a desire to share this experience with others, and so far I have been successful, albeit on a small scale. Every member we have so far is honest and diligent, with emphasis on giving constructive critiques and welcoming all artists of any skill level. It's really a fantastic community, even if we really only have about a dozen or so dedicated members at this point.

It's my desire to expand our roster by advertising to the artistic world and finding people who are interested in joining the forums. It's free to register, and all that is required of you is a desire to improve your skills. Any medium is welcome, from traditional pen/ink and painting to digital methods. You'll be free to post your own work for critiques, as well as encouraged to offer your own advice to those who are looking for help with their own pieces. We're all working together to improve and we can all benefit from your participation.

If you'd like to sign up, check out the website at:

http://www.inkingroom.com

Even one new member will help to increase the value of our community. I'd love for it to become a bustling environment of active artists, all dedicated to helping each other improve. I hope to see you there!

-Jonathan P.

P.S. I wasn't sure if it was within the rules to post this link in the Critiques forum, since that seemed to be more for requesting/giving critiques on specific pieces of artwork. I think those members specifically would really benefit from hearing about this, though, so if I'm allowed to share this post there as well please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## peterandcompany (Feb 25, 2010)

Oh, I guess I should make one note: the only restriction on the forums is that since there is no age limit to signing up, no adult content is permitted to be posted for critique. Artistic nudity is fine, but anything explicit is generally a big "no."

I just thought I'd put that out there ahead of time, since I noticed in browsing around here that adult artists tend to frequent this site quite a bit, hehe. I'm not saying porn _shouldn't_ be drawn -- heck, I'm guilty of drawing dirty pictures from time to time just for the hell of it, haha!  -- it's just that I don't want younger members of the forums getting in trouble if their parents catch them looking at that kind of stuff, which in turn will get ME in trouble for hosting it.

Other than that, it's completely open to post whatever work you happen to have on your plate at the moment.


----------

